# Palm Beach Shores in Florida



## Bonita (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
My husband and I are going to this resort the week of May 3-10, and we just received a letter from RCI telling us that renovations will be done on the pool, deck, tiki bar, and landscaping during that time.  This letter further states that work will be done between 8 AM and 6 PM and that guests should expect dust and noise during daytime hours.  They stated that Palm Beach has made arrangements for guests to use a pool somewhere else.
This is my very first timeshare since I bought last year, and I am just not happy about this.   I have already paid for the flight (coming from Ohio) and the rental car, and was so looking forward to going on this vacation.

I guess I just need someone's opinion who has been to Palm Beach Shores --
Do you think this vacation will be ruined?  What is there to do at Palm Beach Shores or close to it?  If I call them, will they give me a room facing the ocean?  Any comments will be greatly appreciated.   Thanks a lot.
Bonnie


----------



## suenmike32 (Mar 12, 2008)

Bonnie,
I'd call the resort and flat out "ask them what you have on your mind".
Anything that you get here (at this point), will probably be educated guesses. 
Ask them "where you will be able to swim". Also if the renovations have already started...perhaps the marjority will be done by May. Ya never know...so just ask. You don't have to give a name.
You might also call the week before you go and ask for an ocean view.
Mike


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Mar 12, 2008)

*Palm Beach Shores*

.


Don't worry about the pool renovations.   The beach and ocean are just a few more steps away and you'll definitely have a great time.

Still, in light of the fact of the pool issue, you may want to ask for a Beach Cabana at no charge (or a lessor charge).

You'll enjoy your time away from all that snow!


.


----------



## Bonita (Mar 12, 2008)

You are right about all this snow.   I live in Ohio where we had 14" last weekend.   The snow is piled so high in the parking lot where I work that you cannot see over it.   Thanks for the advice.   I am going to call the resort today.


----------



## caribbean (Mar 12, 2008)

The beach is really nice there, we actually preferred the beach because it wasn't crowded like the pool. The beach chairs and cabanas are not owned by the resort. That is a private business. Just buy a few cheap lounge charis at the local Walmart and leave them behind. Cheaper than renting from the beach company.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 13, 2008)

In 10 years of timesharing we've become use to the fact that many resorts are either still a construction phase or, after having been sold out are renovating something somewhere. Let's face it, once they fnally complete a resort it's generally time to renovate or make repairs. If resorts did not maintain themselves along the way or make upgrades and/or renovations they'd slide down the chain of owner/exchanger satisfaction. 

Timeshares aren't like hotels where they can be run into the ground by one upscale chain and then sold to another chain alittle further down on the pecking order until that hotel either becomes one of the discount chains or is completely torn down with something else being rebuilt on it's old site. I've seen this happen with many older hotels. For that matter, Marriott's Ocean Pointe and Marriott's Oceana Palms, neighbors to the resort you'll be staying at, are both built on old hotel sites.

I doubt that you'll be able to negotiate a cheaper cabana rate mentioned in one post above. As someone else has already pointed out those cabana's are owned by another company (surfside I think?) and not by the resorts. Unless the resort makes a deal to make up the difference in price they're not going to be interested in giving discounts because of pool construction. 

You'll be staying in a very nice resort located on avery nice beach. I wouldn't be to concerned about the pool even though it would be a dissapointment. About the only other thing you could do is complain to RCI and see if you could find another exchange at this late date for another resort acceptable to you. May is not known as high season in this area so you might find something on the coast in the same general area just as nice.


----------



## suenmike32 (Mar 14, 2008)

Bonnie,
RCI is not giving you good info. There is no way that they are arranging for you to swim elsewhere (other than the beach).
I just walked up there and yes, at the end of April they are taking up all the deck tiles and probably refurbishing the pool.  Its going to take about two weeks.
The reality is that there is only 1 or 2 other pools, (Best Western) and another little motel type pool that PBS guests are close to, other than the Marriott...and I'm sure that thats not going to happen.
Its good that they are refurbishing it, (unfortunately not when you're there), because its probably due.
The place looks pretty from the outside...but I'm of the opinion that its a bit tired on the inside.
I'm sure they will try to make your stay memorable...but if its a pool you need...forget it.
Mike


----------



## Bonita (Mar 14, 2008)

Mike, thanks for looking into this.  We  have decided that we are going all the way to Florida to look at the ocean, not the pool, so we are just going to forget about any type of pool and enjoy the ocean.   My main thing is an ocean view, and I am just hoping that they will be cooperative about that.
I cannot wait to get out of this dreary Ohio weather.  
Bonnie


----------



## susan1738 (Mar 14, 2008)

*No need for the pool*

Bonnie, the beach is so beautiful there, you really don't need (certainly won't miss) the pool!  My brother, sister and I went there two years ago; never even got in the pool.  Went to the beach everyday!  Enjoyed drinks at the Tiki Bar every happy hour, though . . . that part would be a bummer.  You're going to have a great time!!:whoopie:


----------



## suenmike32 (Mar 14, 2008)

Bonnie,
Susan is right...its a very nice beach and pools are a dime a dozen, (just not on Singer Island).  We just spent 5 hours on the beach at Ocean Pointe about 200 yards south of you and it was gorgeous.
Go...relax and enjoy. 
Mike


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 14, 2008)

Here's a picture of the beach at PBS taken this past December while we were staying at Ocean Pointe. The pink buidling in the distance is PBS resort.





Same spot but looking south towards the inlet and Marriott's Ocean Pointe resort.


----------



## jesuis1837 (Mar 14, 2008)

and heres some pictures from my room at PBS and the beach...





[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


i'm an owner there btw and very happy about it...


----------



## lucillec (Mar 14, 2008)

I was there for a few days last november...the units were very nice..newly refurbished and comfortable.  I'd go back there for a vacation...and plan to eventually!  Definitely get your own chairs though..the restaurant has very good food and generous portions...not fancy..but nice.
enjoy!


----------



## Bonita (Mar 17, 2008)

Okay -- everyone is right, who needs a pool when you have the ocean.  Thanks everyone for their comments and I CAN'T WAIT to get there.   Ohio is just so dreary.     I 
Bonnie


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 17, 2008)

Bonita said:


> Okay -- everyone is right, who needs a pool when you have the ocean.  Thanks everyone for their comments and I CAN'T WAIT to get there.   Ohio is just so dreary.     I
> Bonnie



If it helps, I had to drag my wife kicking and screaming down to this area back in 2001. All the way there she kept saying how she hated FL (had only been to Orlando) and that I had better NOT want to take any timeshare tour. We'd been there less than 24 hours and she told me she wanted to take the tour. She wanted to own a week there. As Marriott's Ocean Pointe was relatively new, she wanted that ocean front unit and it was just past 9/11 and they were offering great deals and very good prices we became owners. There has only been one year since then we didn't return. We missed our week on the beach so much we decided to not make that mistake again.


----------



## riu girl (Jun 6, 2008)

Sorry to bring up this older thread, but I was just wondering when the pool refurbishment is slated to be completed (if it hasn't already)?

Thank you


----------



## lbbulldog (Jun 14, 2008)

*Kitchens*

How are the kitchens? I thought I had read that there were only "partial" kitchens.  Is the resort on Singer Island?
Linda


----------



## luv2vacation (Jun 14, 2008)

I don't know anything about the kitchens (I have never stayed there) but the resort IS on Singer Island.


----------



## irish (Jun 15, 2008)

kitchens are on the smaller side. no ovens,2 electric top burners, microwave, smaller size frig(NOT the size of a hotel room frig but smaller than a normal size).
actually, we have no problem with the size of the kitchen. we manage to cook dinners about 8 days of a 14 day stay. you just have to plan well and around the fact that there is no stove. also, when eating out, take advantage of take home and heat it in the microwave.

on another note... has anyone been to the resort since the redoing of the pool deck area? if you have pictures can you post them or send me an email as to how it looks. 
THANKS


----------

